# For the wife: Liv Tempt E+ 2 or Liv Embolden E+ 2



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll preface this by saying that my wife is not a rider, but she'll go out with me only on the easiest of the easy trails just for the exercise and scenery. But she also isn't crazy about the roughness of even the easiest terrain.

So that said, I'd like to get her an electric mountain bike to help her out a bit, but I'm torn between getting her a hard tail vs a full suspension. I'm looking at the 2 bikes listed in the title. I'm thinking the Tempt E+ 2 with the widest tires I can fit on it with low to moderate psi will more than suit her needs. Would that be sufficient to smooth out the ride for her, or am I just better off getting her the Embolden E+ 2 full suspension? I don't mind fronting the extra cash for the Embolden, but if it's way overkill for her needs then I'll just stick with the Tempt and wider tires? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

GX03V rim is 21mm inner. So that's not going to work in your plan. 35mm rim for a 2.6 if it fits. Which I doubt on the rear.
And the Suntour fork is low end coil XCM. Tempt E+ 2 (2021) | Women Trail bike | Liv Cycling United States (liv-cycling.com) So equivalent to a useless $500 entry bike. Just even heavier.

Embolden E+ 2 (2021) | Women Trail bike | Liv Cycling United States (liv-cycling.com)
Isn't much better. $4k for 25mm rims and lowest XCR air fork.

Epic Evo Comp in pink. Light and compliant. Epic EVO Comp | Specialized.com

Or go all in and build a Spot Rocker, Yeti Arc or SC Chameleon with wide carbon BTLOS wheels and a Helm or SID fork.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks, I arrived at the same conclusion, max tire size is going to be 2.5 for the Tempt, and I decided the Embolden was way overpriced for what it offered. I abandoned the mountain bike idea entirely and ended up ordering something else last night. I meant to update this thread sooner, but it was really late when I made the purchase and then I got a text early this morning from my buddy to go riding, and off I went. 

So all good now.


----------

